
Hyperledger Fabric: A Distributed Operating System for Permissioned Blockchains - zyngaro
https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.10228v1
======
p10jkle
I have done significant development work using hyperledger platform and aside
from the fact that private blockchains are essentially pointless, this is (or
at least recently was) pretty unusable, with very bad tooling and support.

~~~
nvr219
I took a course on this whole thing on edx and I walked away with the same
feeling.

~~~
um_ya
Out of all the Ethereum contracts people have come up with so far, I still
haven't found anything _truly_ useful. Closest thing is just the ability to
create "stock" like entities.

~~~
CryptoPunk
Fabric isn't Ethereum-based. It's the next most active smart contract
platform, but way behind in developer interest.

------
maesho
If you prefer to have a immutable database that is anchored to a blockchain,
rather then a permissioned blockchain, I suggest looking at the Politeia
toolkit. Time stamping the sum content of any data repository makes it
censorship resistant.

[https://blog.decred.org/2017/10/25/Politeia/](https://blog.decred.org/2017/10/25/Politeia/)
[https://github.com/decred/politeia](https://github.com/decred/politeia)

------
wslh
There is no point of having a private blockchain or distributed ledger. Full
stop.

Nothing there was no possible before Bitcoin and what they are trying to
achieve is some kind of API 2.0 where different companies can integrate within
the same technology. This problem is political rather than technical and the
blockchain is not a solution by itself.

~~~
drcode
I wouldn't go quite that far, I think in terms of simplifying your
architecture and for providing sandboxing of third party code in a mission
critical system there could be some modest benefits in a private blockchain.

However, these are not the reasons why people are usually interested in
private blockchains, which as you say revolve mainly around political problems
where blockchains can't help much.

~~~
codebje
I'd be horrified to discover an architecture that could be simplified by
adding a blockchain to it.

~~~
drcode
I agree that for MOST use cases adding blockchain tech just makes things more
complicated

------
jerguismi
The text read like total mumbo jumbo. I have heard about hyperledger multiple
times, but I still don't get what's the value prop. Maybe it is just a trap
for banks so they waste their time and resources on that, while the real
blockchain stuff moves forward elsewhere?

~~~
brian_herman
[http://hyperledger-
fabric.readthedocs.io/en/release-1.2/bloc...](http://hyperledger-
fabric.readthedocs.io/en/release-1.2/blockchain.html) You can easily build a
dapp! Not entirely without solidtity but you can use different projects
because they are managed by a specification!!!
[https://www.hyperledger.org/projects/sawtooth](https://www.hyperledger.org/projects/sawtooth)
Is my favorite! It is written in python! It is sponsored by intel and you can
easly get started with aws images or docker images or you could even setup
everything with Ubuntu!!!!!!

~~~
macintux
I can't tell whether the ludicrous ratio of exclamation marks to sentences
(11:4 or 11:5 depending on how strictly you define sentences) is sarcasm or
enthusiasm.

~~~
krrrh
He has two other comments in this thread, albeit with slightly more judicious
use of exclamation marks, yet I’m still just as confused as you.

------
isthatart
Latest version
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.10228v2](https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.10228v2)

For me the takeaway message is: "Fabric is the first blockchain system to
support the execution of distributed applications written in standard
programming languages"

------
drcode
Now you have to deal with all the issues of the traditional IT world (devops,
cloudflare, vpns, containerization, cloud hosting configuration, load
balancers, dns configuration, etc) AND all the issues of the new blockchain
world (contract security, gas fee metering, block limits, replay attacks, etc)

...the saving grace of a "real" blockchain architecture is that at least most
of the traditional IT issues go away.

~~~
jerguismi
> ...the saving grace of a "real" blockchain architecture is that at least
> most of the traditional IT issues go away.

All the work done related to blockchains I know of, involves lot of IT issues,
both traditional ones and new ones.

Quite often work tends to become more complex as time passes on... In the past
we had to deal only with fiat currency, now we have also to deal with cryptos,
but fiat isn't going away as well.

------
skilesare
Hyperledger Fabric: Not a Blockchain

~~~
smt88
I see it as a way for technologists to satisfy non-tech people that "yes, we
use blockchain now" when in reality this is just an immutable BFTDL with
configurable consensus (perhaps similar to what aircraft have been using for
many years).

Full, PoW/PoS blockchain like Bitcoin or Ethereum is hard to justify in an
enterprise. Decentralization is rarely part of a viable business model.

~~~
codebeaker
BFTDL?

~~~
alpyne
Byzantine Fault Tolerant Distributed Ledger

------
th3iedkid
Why is it called a distributed operating system? Not sure if it can help deal
or orchestrate with distributed resources?

~~~
brian_herman
It uses blockchain technology like the EVM and adds a layer of abstraction so
you can easily make applications untop of it. It is also funded by companies
and is lead by the linux foundation! [http://hyperledger-
fabric.readthedocs.io/en/release-1.2/bloc...](http://hyperledger-
fabric.readthedocs.io/en/release-1.2/blockchain.html)

